# Ultramarine Stormraven



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I'm now up to just under 13,000pts of Ultramarines. I've completed the entire 1st company formation as well. So I treated myself to a Stormraven. 

The Stormraven is the perfect apocalypse centre piece for my Ultramarines. I also think it looks better in blue with it's Thunderhawk roots made more obvious. I think this is because we're used to seeing a lot of Ultramarine Thunderhawks in illustrations, not to mention the Thunderhawk GW/WD use in their Apoc battles is the Ultramarine one from Forgeworld. 

I painted huge icons on mine to break up the large areas of colour. I think another reason why many don't like the stormraven is because the large empty areas of flat colour shown on the GW Blood Angel one. You only have to look at the grey knight one and it looks awesome in silver and large areas of heraldic stripes on the nose.

Imagine a Blood angels one with twin yellow stripes cutting it in half like a Ford GT40, I think that would make the model look so much better. 

Anyway, enough of my babbling about how to make a raven look semi decent. Here are the pics.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome job, nice crisp paint job!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Really nice paintjob - just the right balance I think, although I'd have prefered company numbers to lightning skulls but that's just personal preferance. I think the balance between the blue and the damage is perfectly played - not too much o too little, I think that helps break it up as well.

On th improvements front I was wondering if you'd considered doing some wear on the inner door where all of those ceramite clad boots tramp over the paintwork - just looks a little clean compared to the rest.

Would love to see it with the rest of the army

~O


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Alas poor Gareth, I don't think even your painting skills makes the Stormraven a nice model, which is a shame to say, as it's beautifully painted.

I'd originally thought it was the shit Heavy Metal painting style, or the shit photography, or the shit whatever GW do to their models before they actually release them, but it just does nothing for me in the flesh or with an excellently painted specimen as this.

It has one thing which I like about it - Assault Cannons and Plasma Cannons for Razorbacks. I do like your OSL touch on the lights though.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice job mate. One of the best stormravens I've seen. I think the paint job can defiantly make the model look a whole lot better. I think I've finally figured out how it could look better. I think if the tail and rear end was extended it would look much better.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Nice job mate. One of the best stormravens I've seen. I think the paint job can defiantly make the model look a whole lot better. I think I've finally figured out how it could look better. I think if the tail and rear end was extended it would look much better.


Keep extending the rear until it becomes a thunderhawk perhaps? :laugh:

I was thinking if you got rid of the top turret and added an extra set of wings ala x wing fighter with weapons on the wing tips like the proper thunderhawk has it might look better.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The model looks alright, but some of the pics make the blue seem too dark. As for the model itself though, I think Stormravens only look good when photographed from above.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It looks so much better in blue!

+Rep


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent work, nicely painted. The blue does look better than the red.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Great paint job and a really good freehand work.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice paint job, and nice choice of weapons too, that's the exact load out I'd choose too, as you'll be able to thin hordes and take out tanks with your choice of armaments. Anyway have some rep.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Seriously awesome paintwork, great stuff! Would love to see pics of the whole army!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work Gareth! You are right about the gigantic empty flat parts that take the eye off of the model if lacking something! It looks great in blue, just a shame it's not Codex Astartes!


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great paint job. Seeing how you painted the Stormraven is renewing my need to purchase one.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn, that's some nice paintwork...lovely weathering detail. Wish I was even half as good.
+rep.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ace work there Gareth, nothing short of it.

I also think you might be on to something when you say that a "flat red SR looks bad because its just red". Adding details to big models makes them all look a lot less "one coloured". Perhaps we will start to see more BA SRs with Black Stripes or similar in the future


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

THanks for the nice words guys. It's good to see positive comments aimed at an ugly model painted as Ultramarine. Usually storm ravens and Ultramarines get bashed by the haters.


----------



## Black Rage (Mar 1, 2011)

Ready to see A Ravenwing Stormraven! Very nice paint job!:grin:


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks awesome, nicely done indeed.

Shame you cant fill it up with death company 

Id like to see some Stormraven conversions or maybe a Ork stolen one lols.

Once again well done gareth.


----------

